# just curious. maybe someone has this problem



## underconstruction (Mar 17, 2012)

i have a 05 gto (6 speed). have owned the car about 6 months. the last 2 months i have this little annoying problem. when i get in the car and start it some times it wont even attempt to turn over. i will have to turn the key all the way back and out of the ignition and retry. thats one little problem. the other is almost every time i start up the car hot or cold (for 2 months now) it immediately shuts off, then it starts doing the same thing as the first problem in till i pull the key out and retry. i have never had the motor shut back off immediately after i start it 2 times in a row. i have tried starting the car during different points since i noticed that the car does a complete system check at start up. i have tried to start it up just as fast as i can turn the key. i have tried after it successfully completes system check. and i have tried while it is performing the system check. at all these different points i have tried none have been perfect. some times the car starts and sometimes it doesnt. anybody have or had this problem?


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

Im intermittently having the shutdown immediately after start up issue. It's only done it maybe 4 times in the last 800 miles. Last time was Saturday, stopped at Tim hortons and was inside for like 5 min, came out, it fired up and immediately died. Turn the key off and take it out of the ignition, put it back in and I start it and drive off no problem. I'm thinking its something with the security system. I'm gonna check my bcm harness by the glovebox when it's not 30 degrees out. Start there and see if anyone replies to help us out!


----------



## underconstruction (Mar 17, 2012)

if you are thinking a short in the wires causing this problem i know for sure its not from that harness that everyone talks about under the glove box that rubs on a piece of metal. not for me anyways. i had a problem once before with my blinker fuse always blowing and people on this site said look there for a short. all was good and it ended up being the reverse switch grounding out every time i put it in reverse and the blinker circuit runs thought that switch which is located on the side of transmission. and the problem with it shutting off after being started happens less the more i drive it. i have a work truck i drive a lot during the week and some times the gto will sit for a few weeks in between rides. its not a serious problem just a little aggravating some times. thanks for looking into this with me and maybe we can figure this out.


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, I have a service truck for work and a 4x4 Dakota for winter so the GTO barely gets driven. But I want to get rid of it and with my luck, the only time it'll die like this is when a buyer is looking at it or a dealer is to take it in on trade lol.


----------



## rusty_gto (May 17, 2012)

*Could be factory security/vats or maybe even bad BCM*

I've owned 2 '06 GTO's and my first one had that problem. It ended up being the key fob not communicating with the BCM. The security/vats system was keeping it from starting or would turn it off right after starting and it's very frustrating. I did some search on the forum and a lot of ppl who had similar problems said it was a bad BCM. A sure fire way to tell if your BCM is going bad is if your door locks don't work or only work once in a while. Why? I'm not sure, but that's what that means. My way around it was to go to shop that has an HP tuner and have them disarm the factory security/vats system and you won't have that problem anymore. It will start every time. Door locks probably won't work still, but at least now you'll have a running car! Another down side is that your keyless entry might not work either, but an after market alarm will cure that plus give you added security. I've done this to both GTO's and it ran me $20 at a shop. Takes literally 5 minutes for them to do or if you have one, you can do it yourself. If that doesn't work for some reason then I have no clue at all...


----------

